# Printers....



## MDPLS (Nov 22, 2011)

I used the search, so I hope this is not a repost. I was wondering what printer you are using for your labels and are you happy with them. I currently am using a Canon MP830 and the label just seems to not turn out sharp. I don't know if this is the ink, printer manufacturer or the label. Hopefully someone can make some good recommendations for a possible new printer in the future.

Thanks...


----------



## Rocky (Nov 22, 2011)

I have an HP Officejet 8500 and I really like it. Before my hard drive crashed I had Avery software that I used for making labels. It had a feature where you could give an oil painting effect to the label so many of my label did not have the sharpness. However, when I wanted it to be sharp, it was.


----------



## Duster (Nov 22, 2011)

I cant remember who on here gave me the Idea, but I just go to staples and use there professional grade laser printer. 
I can get 3 labels per sheet x 30 labels = 10 sheets at .95 per color copy. so 30 nice looking labels for for under 10 bucks, I didn't think that was too bad.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 22, 2011)

Rocky said:


> I have an HP Officejet 8500 and I really like it. Before my hard drive crashed I had Avery software that I used for making labels. It had a feature where you could give an oil painting effect to the label so many of my label did not have the sharpness. However, when I wanted it to be sharp, it was.



I also use this printer and love it. The ink is a higher quality than most ink jets but it doesn't run when wet. Staples and office max both talked me out of an laser for this ink jet for quality and price per page cost. NO it is lot laser quality but it is damn good ink jet quality.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Nov 23, 2011)

I have a primera lx900, but there is a cheaper version that can do labels. It's still pricey for a home wine maker.


----------



## Flem (Nov 23, 2011)

Midwest Vintner said:


> I have a primera lx900, but there is a cheaper version that can do labels. It's still pricey for a home wine maker.



Is that an inkjet or laser? Thanks!


----------



## Julie (Nov 23, 2011)

Dell 3000, laser


----------



## deboard (Nov 23, 2011)

<disclaimer> I work at lexmark </disclaimer>

Obviously, I am biased from the disclaimer above. I use a Pro 905 made by Lexmark. The print quality is great. Truthfully this is the first inkjet I've worked on there that I would use for anything where print quality mattered. There are new models using the same ink system out now or soon. Basically, the 4 separate tanks system, one for each color, and this is what you see in most of the product line. Plus I have plenty of code in this one. 

Oddly, if you notice, the Primera lx900 uses an awfully similar set of ink tanks as the pro 905, could it be that they buy the technology from us? Shhh..... It's a nice box too, I would recommend that as well.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 23, 2011)

Deboard, does Lexmark make the printer in the US or overseas? You guys are the old IBM company, right? I used to work in ink jet printing. We had a printer that did up to 1200 pages per minute (continuous ink jet rather than drop on demand). Print quality was not the best, but you could not beat the speed.


----------



## deboard (Nov 23, 2011)

Rocky said:


> Deboard, does Lexmark make the printer in the US or overseas? You guys are the old IBM company, right? I used to work in ink jet printing. We had a printer that did up to 1200 pages per minute (continuous ink jet rather than drop on demand). Print quality was not the best, but you could not beat the speed.



Lexmark spun off from IBM in 1991, so yeah we were originally IBM. We haven't manufactured printers in the US for a while, but our engineering is mostly done here in the US. I doubt you'd find one manufactured here unless it is a specialty printer, not sure about primera, maybe since they are a niche market and can charge more for their boxes.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Nov 24, 2011)

I did a little research before buying, but never found a lexmark printer. Maybe I didn't search enough.  I do like the primera, but the only issue, which isn't too big of a deal for me, was there would be a few labels that would have lines of missing color when that color got low. They did send me a recall notice, with a brand new head and all new cartridges. Haven't used it yet, because I don't want to waste the old ink. LOL


----------



## Rocky (Nov 24, 2011)

A line of missing color could be a clogged jet. Replacing the printhead should remedy that.


----------



## deboard (Nov 24, 2011)

Midwest Vintner said:


> I did a little research before buying, but never found a lexmark printer. Maybe I didn't search enough.  I do like the primera, but the only issue, which isn't too big of a deal for me, was there would be a few labels that would have lines of missing color when that color got low. They did send me a recall notice, with a brand new head and all new cartridges. Haven't used it yet, because I don't want to waste the old ink. LOL



There was a problem with this printhead when it was released. Some would have problems just like you describe, and others would lose more color. That's the reason for the recall and replacement printhead. However, the tanks should be the same, so you can use the old tanks in your new printhead if they still have ink in them.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Nov 24, 2011)

deboard said:


> There was a problem with this printhead when it was released. Some would have problems just like you describe, and others would lose more color. That's the reason for the recall and replacement printhead. However, the tanks should be the same, so you can use the old tanks in your new printhead if they still have ink in them.



Yeah, I was going to try that, but only had one more roll to print before the printhead replacement came in. Thanks for letting me know that it should be fine. I used some of the labels for the wine and we are just going to use them for tasting. I hate wasting stuff. lol. I will replace the head, but don't need anymore labels for awhile now. The printhead already had over 10,000 prints on it and it didn't do it at first.


----------

